# Brooks Saddle "Spanner"



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

OK Folks. I put a Brooks B-17 on my '72 Raleigh "fixie" commuter. I've ridden it for almost a year and it was getting "soft" in terms of longitutidinal support. Yes, the leather stretches and that's why they have that adjusting nut under the nose of the saddle.

I tried various wrenches, metric and SAE, and nothing seemed to fit. An adjustable was too thick to fit into the limited space. So, I ordered a "Brooks Spanner" from QBP, the only one they listed. Got it and the sucker is at least 2mm TOO LARGE!

What's the story here? To say the least I'm somewhat pi$$ed off.

Anybody know what the actual size of that nut is? And why doesn't the "Brooks Spanner" fit their own **** saddle?:mad2:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The nut on my B-17 takes an SAE 17/32" wrench. (13.48 mm, so metric wrenches will not work).

Edit: just noticed a couple of outfits selling "Brooks 13 mm spanners." Looks like the nut size was changed at one point. Wasn't Brooks sold to an Italian company some time ago?

Also, there's a different spanner for the Swallow Ti. Don't know if it's larger or smaller than the standard spanner.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, Wim. I measured the "Brooks Spanner" and it is slightly north of 15mm. And the nut on my saddle is bigger than a 13mm and smaller than a 14mm, so I've likely got the 17/32" - a real common size.

Brooks was bought out by Selle San Marco a while back, but they claim to have left the Brooks operation alone, just adding their distribution network to the occasion. A good move considering that Brooks sales are up dramatically with the fixed gear and retro-classic scenes.

Who has the "13mm Spanner" by the way? Looks like I'll have to get one (or a 17/32" at my local auto supply.)


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

It is probably a 5/16 British Standard Whitworth wrench at. 525". You can get a box end 12 point and hacksaw a slot in the end so it will slip over the thread. Or get an old Campy seatpost wrench, the open end works on the seat nut.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Who has the "13mm Spanner" by the way? Looks like I'll have to get one (or a 17/32" at my local auto supply.)_


Here are two sources. Wallbike is a knowledgeable shop in the US.

Maybe there really is a 13 mm spanner, but my guess is that the 13 mm some sellers use is really just a nominal figure and not the size of the nut. The 5/16 Whitworth (BSW) spanner mentioned by curlybike is close to 13 mm across the flats, so perhaps that's where that 13 mm comes from.

Still—based on your experience, there seem to be at least two version of either spanners or saddle nuts out there. I'd call Wall; they'll sort it all out for you.

http://www.wallbike.com/brooks/saddlecare.html

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=832&src=froogleUS&currency=USD


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

And you probably already know this... go easy on the tightening... less is more.

I weigh 190+ most of the time and have put 5+ good years on my B17 without it needing adjustment. I suspect it's becuase I've barely used up a fingertip's worth of Proofide in that time. Saddle fits and looks great.

.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks all. I checked a couple of places on line and the "spanner" they picture is different than the one I received. Mine looks like a very slim "open end" wrench with straight arms. The ones pictured look like a "box end" with a narrow opening cut out to slip over the shaft. Some research indicates that possibly the Swift series uses a different size from the B series.

I guess I not only got the spanner, but I also got the shaft. Oh well.....


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Richard said:


> I guess I not only got the spanner, but I also got the shaft. Oh well.....


LOL, Those spanners they sent you the Swallow wrench. Not too swift.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wim said:


> LOL, Those spanners they sent you the Swallow wrench. Not too swift.



Double LOL


----------

